# Gloredo Pipe Cleaners



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Got a few packs of these today, apparently they are new, and cost about twice as much as BJ Long's (so $2 instead of $1) They come in a sleeve in a pack of 50 and each packet has a little shank brush (which is why I bought them). 

They are super stiff, so they won't bend horribly if you misjudge your stem entrance trajectory. This can also be a minus if you're trying to wiggle one through a full bent stem, but it's not really any more difficult. They also bend over the end of the wire to prevent scratching, although some of them still feel a little scratchy. They are advertised as being "high thread count" but they feel about the same as Long's.

So, better than Long's? Not that I can tell. Want a shank brush or two? Buy a few packs.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Smokingpipes.com included a pack of those in one of my orders, and they were impressive. Not, I'm afraid, impressive enough to switch from BJ Longs, but it might be nice to keep a couple o' packs around for 'extra heavy' jobs. And the shank brush is a nice touch.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

MarkC said:


> Smokingpipes.com included a pack of those in one of my orders, and they were impressive. Not, I'm afraid, impressive enough to switch from BJ Longs, but it might be nice to keep a couple o' packs around for 'extra heavy' jobs. And the shank brush is a nice touch.


That's pretty much where I came down on these as well.

I bought three boxes to round out an order to get free shipping a while back. I keep an open pack in a desk drawer and only use them for some nicer pipes and a couple longer ones I have. The Long's, Danmore, and Dill cleaners fill up the glass jar that always stays at arms length here on the desk. I think they are a higher thread count because when I use them in a pipe with a big draw I can definitely tell a difference over the Long's in particular.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I might have to give them a shot on my next order. I need to stock up on them since I have become so anal about keeping my pipes clean.

On a side note, anyone notice that the Dill's pipe cleaners shed a lot while cleaning? I have a couple of packs of them that I picked up at the local smoke store and I'm not happy with the shedding.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I bought a couple packages a last year and was not thrilled with them, The wire was too stiff to be able to navigate through even a slightly bent stem, and I could hear the end of that wire scratching the inside of the stem the whole way through.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I bought a pack for the shank brush, but I also bought a pack of shank brushes separately. I guess I've found no reason to dislike them, but there doesn't seem to be anything real special about them either. 

:dunno:


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I like them too, but not enough to switch from BJs completely. 

Natedogg, I find the Dills to shed also. The BJ Longs are great and cheap.


----------



## Fritzchen (Nov 18, 2009)

Gentlemen,

I received a free sample of Gloredos at some point. Perhaps they had just a touch more wire-feel to them than the tried and true Long's, but not enough to warrant them landing immediately in the trash. After all, free is free.

Then I read the fine print on both packages.

Long's are made in the USA.

Gloredo are "Made in China."

Nuf Ced.

I prefer my pipe cleaners _sans_ melamine, lead, and God only knows what kind of potential pesticide residues on the cotton, thank you very much. Perhaps unfair, but then again maybe not. Events of the last few years involving myriad products would indicate that suspicion is warranted.

Is it really necessary that we import pipe cleaners of all things....PIPE CLEANERS....from China?

I would gladly pay twice the price for Long's before I resorted to the other brand.

The Gloredos have long since been picked up by the Tampa Sanitation Department.

Your mileage may vary. It not make a difference to some, but I am rather certain it might to others.

Best Regards,
Steve


----------



## InsidiousTact (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm sure not everything made in china is caked in pesticides and lead...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Gloredo is actually a Chinese company [ GLOREDO ] - ARTISAN PIPES & SMOKERS' REQUISITES

They actually have some nice looking briars, but I have no idea how they smoke.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Commander Quan said:


> Gloredo is actually a Chinese company [ GLOREDO ] - ARTISAN PIPES & SMOKERS' REQUISITES
> 
> They actually have some nice looking briars, but I have no idea how they smoke.


+1 Just pulled out my secret top left desk drawer stash and they say Made in China plain as day on the back.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

What I love is the way they chose a Mediterranean sounding name for the company. I guess they figured no one would be interested in Zhang Chen pipes made of the finest Qinghai briar. Shhhhhhh...ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## rhmills (Nov 26, 2010)

I did not like them because they were too big to go through many of my pipe stems.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Fritzchen said:


> Long's are made in the USA.
> 
> Gloredo are "Made in China."


Now you tell me. I've already used most of them; I'm probably already dead. Oh well, they'll blame it on the tobacco anyway...

But seriously, yeah, it matters.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Now you tell me. I've already used most of them; I'm probably already dead. Oh well, they'll blame it on the tobacco anyway...
> 
> But seriously, yeah, it matters.


I've never tried these pipe cleaners, and from the descriptions in this thread I'm not really interested in trying them, but it matters to me too. Thanks for pointing it out Steve.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Good point. I think I'll stick to Longs.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

When I started to read the thread I was going to try them out. The more I read the less interested I became. Now that I find out that they are made in China I have no reason to purchase them. If America produces a product that equals that of another nation, I will always buy American made. No need to help other economies when ours is in such dire need itself.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I agree with you all on that point, although I can't say the shank brush didn't come in handy today.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> I agree with you all on that point, although I can't say the shank brush didn't come in handy today.


Oh come on Andrew, bend a pipe cleaner in half like any real American would.

I hope you can sleep at night knowing that some poor kid in China made that shank brush working 25 hours a day in a pipe cleaner sweatshop for 25 cents a month.

Tom Palmer would slap you across the face if he knew.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

The shank brush is a nice addition. Are brushes like them available to be purchases on there own?


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

SP has 3 packs of shank brushes, although they weren't in stock when I ordered. Not sure if they are the same ones.



indigosmoke said:


> Oh come on Andrew, bend a pipe cleaner in half like any real American would.
> 
> I hope you can sleep at night knowing that some poor kid in China made that shank brush working 25 hours a day in a pipe cleaner sweatshop for 25 cents a month.
> 
> Tom Palmer would slap you across the face if he knew.


Hey when I was a kid I was lucky to get a nickel for 26 hours a day in the mines!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

smokingpipes.com had some but they're sold out now.

Cleaning Supplies 8deco Shank Brushes (3 pack) Accessories at Smoking Pipes .com

They're made by 8deco, the are also made in China I believe.

There may be others, but these are the only one's I've seen.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Like these?










Right here:

WV SmokeShop/WV Merchandise - Pipe Cleaning Brushes


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Derrick,
I just found something similar at P&C:
Wire Shank Brush (5 pack)


----------

